# 9mm XD



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am considering buying a 9mm XD. However, I don't know whether to get the 4"service or the 5"tactical. Can y'all please enlighten me on the pros/cons of both (I'm a noobie, first handgun purchase).

Thanks!


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

With the tactical you will get a little more velocity out of your bullet and bit more accuracy.

And the service is just an overall great pistol. It handles well, accurate, trigger pull is almost like having a single action, and fast. Where you point the pistol is pretty much where you are going to hit.


All and all whether you get the service or tactical you will have a great pistol.

I have the 45acp and 40sw in service and never had any problems no matter what ammo I've used.


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

natureboy:

what are your feelings about the 40S&W? I get mixed responses. Some suggest going with it over a 9mm because of stopping power, others say stay away from it and get a 45 instead. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I would only get the tactical if it were for range/competition use only. Too big for carry, and the added accuracy won't be noticed in a defensive situation...the longer barrel does not give you a lot more in terms of accuracy, but the longer sight radius does.

I don't care much for the .40, but I guess it has it's uses. If I wanted something with more recoil then the 9mm, I'd go straight to .45. I can shoot the .40 almost as fast as 9mm, but don't get quite as good of groups, and when shot through a small gun (which is what I would use for CC), the recoil is MUCH worse.

So, in short, service for carry, tactical for no carry. The service will do you well in competition and general range use as well. Also, if you are so inclined, you can make your service (or tactical) into a compact (like the .45 compact). Same barrel length, but the grip is shortened. A DIY job, but it works well.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

timone321 said:


> natureboy:
> 
> what are your feelings about the 40S&W? I get mixed responses. Some suggest going with it over a 9mm because of stopping power, others say stay away from it and get a 45 instead. How do you feel about it?


Since my XD 45 and XD 40 are my main carry pistols I practice with them the most. The 9mm is a good round especially with the premium ammo out today and of course you placing your shot right.

As far as the 40sw, I would take it over the 9mm. The only thing about the 40sw you have to get used to is the muzzle flip, as it is snappy. I would have to say the 45 is smoother and I am more accurate with it.

That's just my .02, i say try them out first and see how they feel to you. And trust me which ever one you get you will not be disappointed


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the thread, since I cant carry in my state I think im going to purchse a 45 9mm for my first handgun (home defense)


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have an XD45 service model...I shoot very well with it and I love it...After I bought it, I went out and bought the sc40...I didnt like it..too much snap and muzzle flip..The 45 gives more of a backwards push...I traded the sc40 and bought an XD9 service...I love that gun too and can shoot very well with it...

For me, I like the service barrel lengths..

Willy


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Read the new shooter faq. Take a course. Try the guns at a range.

Longer barrel = longer sight axis, reduced muzzle flip, generally more accurate results.

shorter barrel = better concealability, lighter weight, greater comfort


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

*I just purchase the tactical*

I just purchase the tactical in 9mm will pickup next week the reason why is because I going to mostly use it for IDPA & USPSA events. Longer site picture and the price of ammo. I own a Glock 22 which is my home protection for now but I have small hand and that is the other reason the grip fits great in my hands. So if I really like it after about 2000 rounds I just made pickup a service in a 40 or 45 most likely 45.

:smt1099


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

Try shooting both before you purchase; If you can't rent one at a local range most XD shooters are good for sharing.

It also depends on what you intend to do with it. Weapons are like tools; the right tool for the right job.

The 5" is better for tactical or competition. You'll get a little more f.p.s. and a little more accuracy (both from the beaver tail and the barrel length).

The 4" will still work for tactical or competition (how I use mine), and it works well for street carry.

All the above matters not unless you practice. Dry fire at home; Live fire at the range.


----------

